# Overige rubrieken > Peilingen >  Ik heb last van transpiratie

## Leontien

Op het forum van MediCity.nl wordt berichten geplaatst over overmatig transpireren. Nu vraag ik me af of jij last hebt van transpiratie. Heb je er veel last van, alleen als je gestresst bent en sport, alleen als je sport of heb je heel weing last van transpiratie?

Breng hier je stem uit en ik ben benieuwd naar je mening.

----------


## Wendy

Ik zweet gelukkig niet zoveel. Alleen als ik sport en in de sauna zit. Ik heb begrepen dat dat juist goed is, want dan hou je het niet binnen.

Groeten, Wendy

----------


## Sanne&Daan

hoi hoi, 
ik heb helaas in sommige schoenen (bv sport schoenen) last van zweetkakkers (en niet te weinig ook!!!) 
volgens mijn moeder zou een week lang elke dag 15 minuten lang een lauw warm thee voeten badje moeten helpen ivm het looizuur(ofzo ) dat zou dan de geur van je zweetvoeten veranderen, denk dat ik het maar eens ga proberen wie weet... 
zo niet gewoon zoals altijd door blijven gaan met elke dag schone sokken en je voeten wassen en unicura poeder in de schoenen strooien
dat helpt ook
groetjes

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb helaas ook,vooral in de zomer,énorme last van zweetvoeten...ik zwem altijd mijn schoenen uit en door het vocht krijg ik ook altijd blaren op mijn hielen en tenen...niet leuk,maar ik weet er écht geen oplossing voor...
Ik ga dat thee-badje ook maar eens proberen: poging waard  :Wink:

----------


## AROMAR

Hai Agnes,

ik las je bericht en als je wilt kun je een gratis proefzakje Herocyn toegestuurd krijgen.
Dat werkt heel goed tegen zweetvoeten en huidirritaties.

Ook heel goed als je uitslag krijgt na inspanning, zonne-allergie.
Het herstelt de huid.

Nou, laat je het weten als je interesse hebt?

Groetjes,

Marjolijn

----------


## Déylanna

Ik transpireer gelukkig bijna niet. Ook zomers niet, hoe warm het ook is.
Het is inderdaad beter als je wel transpireert, maar als ik heel eerlijk ben dan vind ik het wel fijn dat ik daar bijna nooit last van heb.  :Smile: 

Liefs
Déy

----------


## Agnes574

Ik heb zéker interesse Marjolijn  :Wink: 
Thanks alvast...laat me weten wat je van me nodig hebt ok? Dan mail ik je!!!
Knuff Ag Xx




> Hai Agnes,
> 
> ik las je bericht en als je wilt kun je een gratis proefzakje Herocyn toegestuurd krijgen.
> Dat werkt heel goed tegen zweetvoeten en huidirritaties.
> 
> Ook heel goed als je uitslag krijgt na inspanning, zonne-allergie.
> Het herstelt de huid.
> 
> Nou, laat je het weten als je interesse hebt?
> ...

----------


## Luuss0404

Ik heb net als Wendy weinig last van zweten... alleen na t sporten en in de sauna...

----------


## Sylvia93

Ook ik heb meestal alleen last van transpiratie met sporten, maar soms ook wel eens na een lange dag op school of ergens anders waar het bijv constant heel warm/benauwd is.
Maar ach transpiratie is gezond  :Smile:  Zolang het maar niet overdreven veel wordt!

----------


## euqinom69

Ik heb zelf gelukkig geen last maar mijn man heeft zweetvoeten, je kan tegen de lucht aanleunen, zeg maar.

Gelukkig is er Peusek, een spaans merk, dat al 60 jaar bestaat.
Helaas niet overal verkrijgbaar maar tegenwoordig koop ik het via een webwinkel.

Misschien ook iets voor jou/jullie??? Dan kun je me dat laten weten via de mail of pm-bericht.

----------


## Ronald68

En met dit weer natuurlijk ook.

----------


## Onassa

Ja veel...zit in de familie, daarnaast door overgangs klachten en de anti depressiva.
Als ik me inspan (straks bijvoorbeeld op de nieuwe stal met uitmesten) en mensen kennen me niet en zien me dan, die schrikken zich rot..
Het ziet er dan echt uit alsof ik zo onder een douche vandaan kom.

----------


## dotito

Moet eerlijk zeggen dat ik daar de laaste jaren ook enorm veel last van heb Onassa,vooral zo aan mijn voorhoofd man man...niet te doen.
Heb daar vroeger nooit last van gehad,zou dat misschien door de pijnmedicatie kunnen komen?

----------


## Onassa

Vroeger had ik het ook niet, maar woog toen ook nooit boven de 50 kg.
Ik heb het ook 's nachts en dan vooral mijn boven benen.
Ja..kan ook zeker van pijn medicatie komen hoor .

----------


## dotito

@Onassa,

Ja ik ook niet,maar ik woog toen ook redelijk wat minder dan nu.Ach zal wel van de medicatie komen plus dan de overige kilo's.
Niet alles he dat zweten,is precies of ge u nooit niet fris voelt.

----------


## Onassa

Klopt Do.
Maar ik maak er altijd maar een geintje over....
Dan zeg ik...ja, kom net onder de douche vandaan vandaar en heb me niet afgedroogt hahaha.
Ik heb foto's van ons trouwfeest waar ik zelf ook constant op de dansvloer stond....nou nou...daar is weinig te zien van een charmant bruidje hoor  :Smile:

----------

